# Format de partition générale pour Boot Camp



## tkaco54 (13 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour,
Je voudrais réinstaller mon Mac à 100% car ayant changé de SSD pour passer à un NVME de 500Go, j'avais simplement cloné mon ancien SSD. Mais je n'ai jamais réussis à installer de Boot Camp et aujourd'hui j'ai besoin de pouvoir booter sur Windows, les machines virtuelles étant limitées. J'avais opté pour du table de partition GUID avec du conteneur APFS et je me demande si mes problèmes Boot Camp ne pourraient pas venir de ça, et savoir du coup quel format de partition principale pour Mac me conseillez vous, APFS est-il bien ou utiliser du MacOs Etendu ?
J'espère que ma question est claire j'ai du mal à exprimer mon problème aha
Merci à vous


----------

